# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Makina me Qera ne Shqiperi..

## NOSHI Rent

NOSHI Rent A Car, kompania me e re e Makinave me Qera ne tregun Shqipetar. Makina me transmision automatik dhe manual. E gjithe flota e paisur me A/C, CD/MP3 Player, Airbag & ABS, Sedilje te Pasme qe Perkulen, etj.

Te perfshire ne cmimin e qerase jane:
1. Siguracioni Baze TPL
2. Siguracioni Kasko
3. Siguracioni Ndaj Vjedhjes
4. Servisi dhe Garancia e Automjetit
5. Zevendesimi i Automjetit ne Rast Defekti
6. Kilometra Pa Limit

Flota jone perbehet nga:
Klasi SubCompact - Chevrolet Spark, Hyundai Atos
Klasi Compact - Opel Corsa, Chevrolet Aveo
Klasi Midsize - Chevrolet Kalos, Opel Astra
Klasi Fullsize - Chevrolet Evanda
Klasi Premium - Opel Vectra, Chevrolet Epica
Klasi Sportiv - Astra Coupe, Opel Tigra, Corsa GTC
Klasi Minivan - Opel Zafira
Klasi SUV 4x4 - Chevrolet Captiva, Opel Antara
+ Modele te reja qe shtohen cdo jave...

QERATE TONA FILLOJNE NGA - 19 EURO / DITA!!

NOSHI Rent A Car, Pse Te Paguani Me Shume?!?


Per rezervime apo informacion na kontaktoni tek:

+355.4.2.400.300
+355.69.20.37.824
reservations@noshi.al
http://www.noshi.al
FB: NOSHI Rent A Car

----------


## A-Zemer

> QERATE TONA FILLOJNE NGA - 19 EURO / DITA!!


po shum shtrrenjt.


nje 8 orarsh pune ne shqiperi eshte a seshte 10 euro.


*i bie 19 euro dita me qera per nji muaji i bie 570 euro !!*  {shum perpara jemi ne shqiptaret se kisha dit }


mir qe kemi kamet akoma .


PS: ajde se po tleji mazden rexi 8 , ne dit 10 euro me jep qera sdua ma shum  :shkelje syri: 

shnet, dhe suksese ne biznesin tat lale.

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> po shum shtrrenjt.
> 
> 
> nje 8 orarsh pune ne shqiperi eshte a seshte 10 euro.
> 
> 
> *i bie 19 euro dita me qera per nji muaji i bie 570 euro !!*  {shum perpara jemi ne shqiptaret se kisha dit }
> 
> 
> ...




Faleminderit per komentin dhe urimin. Fakti eshte qe ne jemi me te liret ne cmime ne tregun Shqiptar. Provo AVIS, EUROPCAR, SIXT, Auto Rent Albania, Tirana Car Rentals, Albanian Limo, e gjithe te tjeret ne Shqiperi... makina me e lire do jete minimumi 40+ Euro dita...

PS: Po e pate Mazden 2005 apo me te re, ta marrim ne vend...hehehe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A-Zemer

_te ect puna vlla , e di ti qe se ke dhe aq keq 

per 1 muaji 570 eu, per makinen me qera, biznes i bukur.

them se pun qe ja vleka dhe pa rreziku  burgun 


shnet gjith te mirat ._

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Kur isha une ne vere ne Shqiperi mora nje Volswagen Passat te 2006-es me qera se me bllokuan Range Roverin ne port. 60 Euro dita per 15 dite. I larte si cmim ne krahasim me vendet e tjera te Europes por makinen me qera e merr nje njeri qe i duhet.

Nje pyetje per ty Noshi.
Nese makina peson gerrvishtje aksidentale ose ose nje femiij (sic jane femijet ne shqiperi) duke luajtur ja fut me top futbolli pasqyres kush e paguan demin, apo keto deme jan te paguara nga siguracioni. Nuk e di se si operoni ju prandaj pyes.

Ju uroj suksese.

----------


## altint71

O Loti po ta ka ven te dyten e ke :Asikuracioni *KASKO* pergjigjet dhe per incidentet qe ben vet shoferi(edhe ate rastin qe thua ti mund ta fusesh aty).

Pastaj doja te shtoja kur e mer nje muaj e me teper ketu ne iatali ta ulin pak cmimin ,besoj se dhe atje duhet te jete dicka e tille!

----------


## Dorontina

> Nje pyetje per ty Noshi.
> Nese makina peson gerrvishtje aksidentale ose ose nje femiij (sic jane femijet ne shqiperi) duke luajtur ja fut me top futbolli pasqyres kush e paguan demin, apo keto deme jan te paguara nga siguracioni. Nuk e di se si operoni ju prandaj pyes.
> 
> Ju uroj suksese.


mu me shkoi mendja me lan ne rrug a ma vjedh dikush ? ...
vertet shtrejt 19 euro dita plus benzina ! se di per me shku diku a asht me mir me u ende me taxi ...
natyrisht per persona qe merren me pune tjera nuk asht hiq shtrejt.
po per popull a ka ndoj fiesta apo corsa ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Eshte pak shtrenjt Dori.. se makinat i marin njerez si puna ime qe bejne 400 kilometra ne dite dhe e marrin makinen zvarr me xhirime nga golemi deri ne ne kthesen e rrogozhines... qe kur ja kthen te zotit.. freksionin makina e ka cop cop  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

e vertet ka edhe ski shofer e di fort mirê....
une kur isha ne ishullin Tenerif,Grand Canari  dhe ishullin Majorca mora makina te vogla sa me vizitu krejt ishullin. i kishin vu ne dispozicion te hoteli makinat per turist, grupi nshkonte me vizitu me autobus ne dy veta deshtem me makin se ndaleshim ku donim per tjera vizita.
e kam marr crosa ishin shum ekonomike dhe mjaft te shpejta se me vizitu nuk te duhet turbo !
flm per keto te dhena loti.

----------


## Daniel Maker

vjet pagujta 180 euro per 2 dit kshu qe me duket cmimi i ulet mua ky..

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> e vertet ka edhe ski shofer e di fort mirê....
> une kur isha ne ishullin Tenerif,Grand Canari  dhe ishullin Majorca mora makina te vogla sa me vizitu krejt ishullin. i kishin vu ne dispozicion te hoteli makinat per turist, grupi nshkonte me vizitu me autobus ne dy veta deshtem me makin se ndaleshim ku donim per tjera vizita.
> e kam marr crosa ishin shum ekonomike dhe mjaft te shpejta se me vizitu nuk te duhet turbo !
> flm per keto te dhena loti.


Kot per kuriozitet. Sa ke paguar dita per Corsen?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

Per mendimin tim ,c'mim i arsyeshem qeka.

KLM :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> Nje pyetje per ty Noshi.
> Nese makina peson gerrvishtje aksidentale ose ose nje femiij (sic jane femijet ne shqiperi) duke luajtur ja fut me top futbolli pasqyres kush e paguan demin, apo keto deme jan te paguara nga siguracioni. Nuk e di se si operoni ju prandaj pyes.
> 
> Ju uroj suksese.


Faleminderit per pyetjet dhe urimet! Per sa i perket siguracioneve te automjeteve me qera ato funksionojne si me poshte:

Ne rast aksidenti, juve duhet te merrni patjeter raport policie. Nese ne baze te raportit, FAJI nuk eshte i juaji, ju NUK paguani asgje. 
Nese ne baze te raportit, FAJI eshte juaji, juve paguani 20% te demit te automjetit tone, pala tjeter rimbursohet nga siguracioni tyre.
Keto rregulla jane nga kompanite e sigurimeve te automjeteve ne Shqiperi per te gjithe kompanite e makinave me qera.

Siguracioni gjithashtu nuk perfshin Pasqyrat, Gomat, Disqet, Tasat, Demtimet brenda Kabines dhe Tapicerise, Demtimet e Sotokartit (undercarriage), Humbje te Celesave, etj. 
Per informacione me te detajuar na kontaktoni tek www.noshi.al

Gjithe te mirat dhe faleminderit!

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> Eshte pak shtrenjt Dori.. se makinat i marin njerez si puna ime qe bejne 400 kilometra ne dite dhe e marrin makinen zvarr me xhirime nga golemi deri ne ne kthesen e rrogozhines... qe kur ja kthen te zotit.. freksionin makina e ka cop cop


Hehehehe...... edhe Freksioni nuk mbulohet nga siguracioni. Ne i japim pak para dhe mbrapa ne parking ne momentin kur makina kthehet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> Per mendimin tim ,c'mim i arsyeshem qeka.
> 
> KLM


Shume faleminderit per rekomandimin dhe urimin! 

Ne Shqiperi (kryesisht ne Tirane) ka mbi 15 kompani te ndryshme qe japin makina me qera. E vetmja menyre konkurimi eshte ne cmim, prandaj ne fillojme tek 19 euro..

Gjithashtu, nese beheni shoke dhe fansat tane ne Facebook merrni edhe 10% skonto mbi te gjitha uljet dhe ofertat e tjera!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> mu me shkoi mendja me lan ne rrug a ma vjedh dikush ? ...


Ne rast vjedhje te automjetit juve duhet te marrni rraport nga policia, dhe te dorezoni celesat ne zyren tone. Nese ne baze te investigimit juve nuk jeni fajtor apo bashkepunetor, juve NUK paguani asgje. 

Kurse, ne rast defekti, ne kemi sherbim Asistence te Klientit 24 Ore, mjafton nje telefonate dhe ne ju sjelim nje automjet tjeter kudo ne Shqiperi brenda 7 oresh maksimumi! 

Faleminderit!!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nosh,
Nga eksperienca ime te sygjeroj qe ti besh foto makinave qe ti leshon me qera. Te interesuarit duhet qe ta kene idene se cfare makine do te marin me qera. 

Nje pyetje per ju.
Makinat jan te stampuara me logo te firmes?

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> Nosh,
> Nga eksperienca ime te sygjeroj qe ti besh foto makinave qe ti leshon me qera. Te interesuarit duhet qe ta kene idene se cfare makine do te marin me qera. 
> 
> Nje pyetje per ju.
> Makinat jan te stampuara me logo te firmes?


Faleminderit per sugjerimin! E kuptojme shume mire nga lind pyetja juaj. Disa nga punonjesit tane rezervuan nje VW  Polo para disa muajsh (para se te hapeshim) tek nje kompani te Libri Universitar dhe keta te fundit u thane qe ishte model i ri i 2005, por kur e moren me qera ishte model i 2000 (qe duket pak a shume si Golf 3) me 200 e ca mije kilometra..

Makinat qe japim me qera jane te njejta me ato te vendosura ne faqen tone www.noshi.al. Te vetmit ndryshime jane ngjyrat, lloji i transmisionit, dhe karburanti. Per te njejtin tip makine ne kemi ngjyra te ndryshme, transmision automatik dhe manual, si dhe motorr benzine dhe nafte. Por forma dhe pamja e jashtme jane njelloj.

Gjithashtu, makinat tona nuk kane asnje lloj stampe apo logo te firmes tone. Kur klientet tane i marrin me qera, ne duam qe ata te ndjehen si ne automjetin e tyre. 

Faleminderit edhe njehere, dhe gjithe te mirat!

----------


## A-Zemer

skam gja kundrra me hapsin e temes, atit i lumte .


por doja te shtoja dicka "tvogel"


ngjova ketu qe eshte cmim i arsyeshem 570 euro  per 1 muaji !!!


i arsyeshem cmimi that? 



po sma merr menja se mereni me droge ketu se na dolet te gjith djem e goca beu ne kte tem  :shkelje syri: 


i bie tmaresh makinen me qera ne shqipri dhe per gjanat e tjera do hash e do vishesh tek komshiu.



kaq kisha gjith tmirat.


PS: me ate cmim spajtohem kurr une  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shoku, sic u permen me larte. Makinen e merr nje njeri qe e ka lekun ose dhe po se pati dhe i duhet makina prap e merr se ka nje hall nje pune. Makinat me qera nuk jan per ato qe marin 10 mijlek ne dite... 

..mos mendo qe te gjithe ato qe marrim makina me qera ne Shqiperi merrem me miell ose jan cuna/goca beu  :shkelje syri: ... ka dhe nga ato qe punojn shoku.

----------

